# 7135 mode led drivers - higher strobe frequencies modication trick?



## SpecialtyLEDS

Hey all,

I have been checking out different LED Drivers for months now, and including in this forum I have not been able to find a LED driver which will strobe at a frequency of anything higher than 14 - 15 hz. I am looking for an LED driver that would have modes, low, medium, high, and a strobe in the range of 20 hz to 100 hz. No luck  .

One driver in particular that I have been looking at is the DX SKU 6190 driver which has the four stars for wiring different modes in different combinations. Another driver I have been looking at is the DX SKU 7612 which has 16 different modes which have several strobe frequencies available.

Here is some information I have found while digging through the net - please see photos for some modification help as to get my desired 20 hz - 100 hz frequency range ( if this is at all possible of doing by mechanically bridging circuits in a specific way and/or altering them ):




















Have you figured out a way to mod this driver to supply a higher strobe rate than 10 hz? I was messing around with this driver and somehow I managed to get it to strobe double rate - but I have no idea how that could be repeated. I would love to have an LED driver similar to this one that strobes at 20 hz -100 hz


----------



## SpecialtyLEDS

oh and the specifications of the two pictures posted above are indeed slightly different, but both have the capability to power a high powered LED up to 1050mA of constant current using the 7135 IC's. Personally, I am modding them for the 350mA high power RGB LED's sold at dealextreme. I remove some 7135's to accomplish this and use the atmel attiny MC for the different push button modes. I would love to hack / figure out a way to increase the strobe rate, something clever, like bridging a gap in the circuit to create a double duty rate for the strobe mode, essentially increasing the strobe frequency by default.

Like I said above... I somehow managed to gap one of the 'stars' when I was quickly cycling through the stars ( each star is a different mode group ) using a frayed wire from the negative lead from my lithium-ion battery when the rest of the LED ( + and - ) were attached appropriately, and the positive from the battery was soldered onto the driver solid as well.


----------



## Changchung

Good info, thanks for share, do you know if any of this driver can handdle with just a push button? Like Zebralight or Spark?


----------



## SpecialtyLEDS

Hi Changchung :wave:,

I was hoping for some answers myself ---- but to answer your question, yes, these drivers are meant for push button usage. ON/OFF cycles through the modes.

-SpecialtyLEDS


----------



## SpecialtyLEDS

Hey Johan,

Thanks for the information - yes, a fixed frequency would be ideal - around 60-100 hz driving around 350ma to 700ma of current - it would be even cooler if it could randomize through RGB values. Although, I will have to read your link in detail to even remotely understand how a PIC works and how to not 'fry' the component by putting too much current through the chip. 

I will keep checking in on this thread regularly, as I have subscribed to it to receive email notifications.

Any other tips are appreciated!

Thanks Johan!!


----------



## MikeAusC

Why do you want to strobe at these high frequencies? 

Above 30 Hz it won't be visible and 100 Hz seems slow for rotating parts.


----------



## SpecialtyLEDS

MikeAusC said:


> Why do you want to strobe at these high frequencies?
> 
> Above 30 Hz it won't be visible and 100 Hz seems slow for rotating parts.



You are absolutely right. It is too slow for robotics and 30hz would be invisible if it were standing still. Imagine if the moving part was the strobe LED itself, and the device moving the object was a human arm. This application is for LED Poi - hobbyist LED Poi spinning. The visual effects of strobing while spinning around LED poi on ropes is very pleasing and mesmerizing to the naked eye. Please see the video below:


----------



## RedSpawn

Hi Speciality

you said that you modded the driver to use with a RGB-led.
that is exactly what i was thinking to do!
can you give some more information?
what did you mean by "remove some 7135"? you need the 3 for the RGB...
and did you reprogram the attiny to control the colors or how should i understand "use the atmel attiny MC for the different push button modes"?

i would really love some additional info, but for now i am just happy that my idea seams to be feasible :twothumbs


----------



## SpecialtyLEDS

RedSpawn said:


> Hi Speciality
> 
> you said that you modded the driver to use with a RGB-led.
> that is exactly what i was thinking to do!
> can you give some more information?
> what did you mean by "remove some 7135"? you need the 3 for the RGB...
> and did you reprogram the attiny to control the colors or how should i understand "use the atmel attiny MC for the different push button modes"?
> 
> i would really love some additional info, but for now i am just happy that my idea seams to be feasible :twothumbs



Hey RedSpawn,

I ended up just buying a cheap flashlight on eBay and modding that LED driver to my RGB LED. Turns out that the 'low mode' strobes about 100x / second, or 100 hz. Still bright enough with cool strobing effects. Screw reprogramming.


----------

